# N. Wildwood seawall



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Jr & I fished the wall yesterday afternoon. Got 'bout 20 tog fishing RuddeDogg's custom top down float rig with clam. All were in the 11"-13" range, no keepers but a lot of fun. Lots of snapper blues, sea bass, & doggies too.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Outstanding!!!!!!! That rig works great.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

You ain't kiddin' bro, we got 30+ today, had to quit when we ran out of clam. Saw a few decent blues landed also.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cool. Give ya a call when I get up.


----------



## Doc Crappie (Sep 19, 2011)

what is a RuddeDogg's custom top down float rig


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Doc Crappie said:


> what is a RuddeDogg's custom top down float rig


x's 2


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

nice thanks


----------

